# Matthews DR2



## jkitto (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello, I am wondering if anyone has a dr2 or familar with it. I just purchased this bow and its really my first bow, i had a bow in 1992 for a little while when I was younger, not too familiar with bows. Is this a good bow, I have a 60# draw, and will be hunting whitetails with it. the archery shop said most everyone is going to 60# draws nowadays. any info would be appreciated.


----------



## 1smoothredneck (Jan 14, 2005)

I do not own a dr2, but I have been a mathews owner for over a decade, and
they are great bows. You will be well served with you new partner. In my exp.
Mathews bows are a bit long in draw length for spec, so make sure it fits you.
Most archers are still pulling more poundage than they need, but many are 
taking advantage of technology in speedier bows and going to a lighter pull, and still keeping the speed they had with older, heavier poundage bows. It's a
win/win. Sixty is PLENTY of juice for any whitetail that was not sent back from the future to even the odds!
Good luck


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

*Dr2*

Awesome Bow. It is the Drenalin with a half inch longer axle. I am thinking of buying it or the drenalin ld. Shot it along with the z7 and reezen. I loved the dr2.


----------



## johnnyg0168 (Oct 27, 2009)

I bought a new reezen 6.5 last spring and shot all summer trying to get usto the bow. Couldn't do it. I went and shot a Bowtech Admiral and sold the Mathews and bought the Admiral. I feel that Mathews is not having a "BANNER" year with the reezens and the monster. I have only owned two other bows besides mathews, but after the reezen I don't know if I will ever buy another one. I have shot the z7 and think its a good bow, but the price is pretty high in my opinion. I think mathews archery needs to quit making so many bows and focus on a few really good ones. This is just my opinion. The best bow I ever owned was a q2xl and regret selling it to this day, but I love my bowtech.


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

*Don't give up just yet*

I just got off the phone with my Mathews dealer and he is getting me a dr2 for $689. It came down to the dr2 or the dren ld. The price for the ld is 759 so that aided my decision. I shot this bow this morning and i loved it. I am stepping down to 60 pound bows because of a recent shoulder issue. The z7 shoots great but too short and too expensive for my blood. I will not pay over 800 clams for a bow unless it looks and feels like Alyssa Malano. The other cool thing is this bow is actually longer than the original Drenalin.


----------



## johnnyg0168 (Oct 27, 2009)

good luck, I hope Mathews has worked out the issues they had with the bows last year. The z7 is nice though.


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

that 33" ATA is a perfect length, i have a Monster and a Hyperlite from Mathews, but i have the Ross Cardiac that has the same spec as the D2 and i love it, it is easy out of my GB and Tree Stand, great all around bow, if i didn't have the Cardiac i would own the D2


----------



## deerhuntsheatme (Aug 23, 2009)

*maybe close*

There are no dampers on the roller guard. Don't know how much this matters to you, but my Dren's feel good in the hand at the shot.

Best, DB


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

*Typos*

spoke to Mathew's tech guy and the bow is 33" not 33.5" like the drop down on website says. also, it has se3 limbs not se4. it is essentialy a stripped down drenalin and essentialy a "price point" bow that is if you consider $759 a deal. shoots great though and i'm either going with it or drenalin ld. i like the z7 but it's just too short for me just like the dxt.


----------



## NodakQ2 (Apr 4, 2003)

*shot one...bought one...*

Went into a dealership that had one a couple weeks ago, and walked out with it. I added the mathews string stop, the upgraded lower dampners and limb savers. I really like this bow but whether I keep it or not will depend on how the Bowtech Destroyer 340 feels when it comes out!

The DR2 is really the bow I've been looking for since I owned a Ross Cardiac. 33 A to A, smooth, shock free, quiet and plenty fast.


----------



## Trailrat77 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Lightweight switchback...*

Looks like a lighter version of the original switchback. For me no bow has felt as good as my '05 switchback. 33 ata, 7 brace height and less than 4 pounds I'm going to have shoot one this spring.


----------



## WilliamTell01 (Aug 27, 2008)

Johnny i know what your talking about i bought my q2xl 4 years ago and still love it. Now here's the funny part one friend has the dxt and the other friend has the drenlin then its me and my other buddy with the older bows he shoots the mq2 my bow compared to the new bow is way quiter for sum reason theres is just louder then to it could be the way it's set up. The bottom line is my q2xl will never be sold.


----------

